# how in the hell can i make this?



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

hey guys!!!!!!i got a question of fabrication. do you have any ideas how to fabricate this joint piece???? Router table, by hand or God???? any ideas???::blink:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's turned on a lathe*

Then quartered, slotted, and splined. A bandsaw with a tall depth of cut would also work. :blink: Another way would be a laminate of thin strips over a male and female form and compressed with lots of pressure. :yes: bill


----------



## Johnny Yuma (Jul 14, 2009)

Use a 2" rounding over bit. Run your board through a table saw at 45 deg. first to remove some of the extra material to make things easier on your router.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Start with a square piece
Cut the grooves
Cut the corners
Create the curve with a handplane










:thumbsup:


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

3 different techniques!!!THANX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this forum rocks!!


----------



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

Use a lathe to make the round form, then use a bandsaw to quarter it. cove bit on the router for the interior radius.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Williams and Hussey molder.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

A version of Knotscott's method is the one would choose for a standard home shop. 

Except I would perform the round over before taking the corner off. This would leave you a more stable piece to run through your router table, or to use a handheld router over with the piece in a vice if you don't have a router table. 

The last step would be to take the corner off on the table saw.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

knotscott said:


> Start with a square piece
> Cut the grooves
> Cut the corners
> Create the curve with a handplane
> ...


Then after shaping the outside radius using a hand plane and held by a bench dog, form the inside radius on the table saw by "cove cutting". Finish with a gooseneck scraper, and sand as necessary.


----------



## juanation (Jan 17, 2010)

thanx again!!!! this is great!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just a warning*

The photo you show is an open ended box, with all the stress occuring at the corners and therefore along the long grain in most cases. This is a problem because any abrupt force will split the wood along it's length. The best solution would be where the piece is made of some laminations running across the length of the joint and some down the length, and would require molds to form the thin strips into the radius. This would be more of a production solution than a home workshop method, but if you were making many of these a simple form would work. If the box were closed on one end this issue would be greatly minimized since the end panel would provide the need resistance to "racking". :thumbsup: bill


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

opps. Never mind.


----------



## RLFX (Feb 2, 2010)

Rip a bunch of pieces at 30 deg and glue them together ..Sand and good to go !!


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I use this set to do those type of large radiuses. You can change the radius by using a different pair of matched bits. After glue up sand & it looks like one piece. You can make round columns with this set.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/8pc-Anglemaking-Set/productinfo/08002/
New from Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood. We expanded on the original Sommerfeld 22-1/2* Lock Miter Set by creating the new 8pc Anglemaking Set. The new set includes 4 matched pairs of cutter bits for making easy setup. The angles included are 11-1/4*,15*,22-1/2* and 30*. This set will be very popular for building all types of angled projects.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would do it in glued up laminations.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "Great Minds" think alike...*

"...glued up laminations...." C-man
"....The best solution would be where the piece is made of some laminations running across the length of the joint and some down the length, and would require molds to form the thin strips into the radius." bill

Definitely the strongest method. :yes: bill


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Instead of a hand plane why not a spokeshave?


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Swedish Catalog Store*

Looks like someone has been to IKEA. :yes:

I would use laminations also. If you can go back and take a closer pic at the end of the joint, you just may see that its a laminated piece.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL - that is not a pic from IKEA, and it's also not $1,200 USD like I thought! Most likely quetzal....


----------

